# Bunka Cleaver..my 2nd knife



## Beanwagon (Mar 6, 2019)

This is my 2nd knife that i have been making. I don't know what you would categorize it as other than a bunka/cleaver hybrid?

Made from 01.

The handle is just a demo to get an idea. It has not been heat treated yet.

All critiques welcome


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 6, 2019)

I love it!


----------



## mikaelsan (Mar 6, 2019)

looks sweet in hand


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks pretty good so far, do you have a choil shot so we can see the grind?


----------



## Beanwagon (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Beanwagon (Mar 6, 2019)

So far i have just used an angle grinder with a flap disc to make this


----------



## Beanwagon (Mar 6, 2019)

Spine




I still have to clean everything up before HT.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 13, 2019)

Looking good so far! thumbs up


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 15, 2019)

Intriguing choice to do a convex heel. Everyone else seems to go the other way. Maybe you should match the curve slightly in the frontal flat to balance the visuals?


----------



## McMan (Mar 15, 2019)

merlijny2k said:


> Maybe you should match the curve slightly in the frontal flat to balance the visuals?


That’s a neat idea!


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 17, 2019)

https://www.meesterslijpers.nl/wusthof-classic-groentenbijl-chai-dao

I would never get one of these because of the handle (far too heavy) but I kind of like the profile. Has a certain smoothness. Your heel sculpting reminded me of it.


----------



## mhpr262 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'd move the very tip up just a few millimeters so one can do push cuts without having to worry about the tip digging into the cutting board even if the angle is not 100% correct. I for one like to do push cuts with the tip angled ever so slightly downwards, then let the knife rock towards the heel as I hit the board.


----------

